

Raytheon has secretly created tracking software to predict movements - lurifaxn
http://launch.co/story/raytheon-has-secretly-developed-software-capable-of-tracking-peoples-movements-and-predicting

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5196888>

